# check engine light-engine knock sensor tripped



## diamond (Oct 24, 2002)

i have a 98 Altima, 62,000kms...

I have already:

-replaced spark plugs and wire set,
- distributor cap & rotor
- as well as the mainfold gaskets...

The car seems to run fine but the check engine light is on, and this is what the ECM codes for self diagnostic read:

3 long, 4 short = engine knock sensor and

7 long, 5 short = no definition in my Haynes manual...

I called my dealer, and he says 80% of the time, its 'cause of a loose fuel cap, and to see if the computer resets itself after 10 starts/stops...

Any suggestions? Is it probably a loose fuel cap?

Thanks for your help! 

Shafraaz


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check the connection on the knock sensor and clean/tighten the knock sensor if needed. the thing is, a code 34 is not the type of code to trip the cel. also, a bad knock sensor wont affect the car in a way you can feel, day to day. my guess is the other code is the trouble maker. go to www.batauto.com and see if that code is listed.


----------



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

diamond said:


> *i have a 98 Altima, 62,000kms...
> 
> 7 long, 5 short = no definition in my Haynes manual...
> 
> ...



Yes, it is a loose gas cap.  Happens to me all the time...gotta let it click at least twice when you're closing it


also, you can reset the ECU yourself.  No dealer or OBDII computer needed! 


I have a 98 Altima GXE that does the same thing 

Cynthia


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Cynthia, you're a whore. LOL


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i know, she needs to calm down with all the posting shes doing...


----------



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)




----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

im PLAYING with you... calm down.


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hahah... She just joined this forum tonight... But beleive me, she'll whore it. Go to OK-Speed.com for proof. LOL

Luv ya hun. LOL...

OK Nissans own you!


----------



## NismoChick (May 27, 2003)

GA16DESentraXE said:


> *Hahah... She just joined this forum tonight... But beleive me, she'll whore it. Go to OK-Speed.com for proof. LOL
> 
> Luv ya hun. LOL...
> 
> OK Nissans own you! *


----------

